# Hello from Scotland (Glasgow)



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all

I just wanted to say hello and that I hope I can learn lots here as I'm a complete novice but I do love coffee.

My journey started a number of years ago when I bought a built in 'Zanussi' coffee machine for my new house.

It looked very smart but it didn't make (consistently) good coffee, so much so that when I moved to a new house I decided not to buy a built-in Coffee machine.

Skip forward a few years and a lot of friends have 'Nespresso' machines and are raving about them, I had a taste of a coffee from a few and remained far from impressed.

I read something a month or so ago about Aeropress and I rushed out and bought one. I really liked it but something was still missing.

Before I know it, I'm considering a Gaggia Classic and then I started doing some reading and I couldn't believe just how much was involved in making a good espresso.

Grinders, tampers, distribution - arrrgghhhh!

I continued reading and watched lots of videos on Youtube and my initial proposed spend went from circa £200 to £700 as I had decided on the Silvia and Rocky grinder.

Yet more reading and some great telephone advice from Peter at Espresso Underground I find myself actually purchasing a Vario and Fracino Cherub...

I've had it a few weeks now and my technique is improving but I'm keen to learn more.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You're on a very enjoyable journey - the thing about coffee is the journey is so enjoyable and there is no destination!

You are very welcome and I hope that you enjoy your time here!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome and nice first set up there ! Where are you getting your coffee from may I ask?


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks for the warm welcome David. I agree it is a journey and a most enjoyable one at that.

best wishes

Anthony

PS I hope this post went in the correct forum, I've just realised it should maybe have gone in the Intro forum (mods feel free to move).


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Mrboots2u

That is one of the reasons I'm on here, to try and work out where I can source good beans from at a reasonable price. Any suggestions welcomed.

Peter at EU supplied me with a free kilo bag (a black package, maybe called 'Chill out' ?) to get me started and I have since purchased direct from http://www.coffeechocolateandtea.com/ in Glasgow. Their house blend beans are £4.80 for 250g but at the rate I'm going through beans at the moment I couldn't afford to maintain that price.

My other issue is that my palate isn't that mature when it comes to coffee and I'm not very good at articulating different tastes. Dare I say that I actually don't really know what a good espresso tastes like. I mainly consume milk based coffee drinks and am aware that this can mask many issues re a good espresso so I'm currently trying to drink/appreciate espresso as a starting point to ultimately improve my latte/flat white.

thanks for the welcome!

Anthony


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

hi anthony, id stick my neck out and say the roaster of choice on here tends to be either rave or hasbean

rave is very good value, especially if you buy the beans in 1kg bags

what flavours do you look for in espresso? rave signature and rave fudge are fantastic in milk


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Anthony,

Hello and welcome from another Cherub owner in Glasgow! Whereabouts in Glasgow are you? I'm in Sandyhills in the East End.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

almad77b said:


> Hi Mrboots2u
> 
> That is one of the reasons I'm on here, to try and work out where I can source good beans from at a reasonable price. Any suggestions welcomed.
> 
> ...


£4.80 isn't a bad price , but buying in bulk from some of the online roasters will get you free shipping. Again depends what tastes you like for your espresso .

Are you going through alto because your drinking a lot , or because your binning a lot ?


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> hi anthony, id stick my neck out and say the roaster of choice on here tends to be either rave or hasbean
> 
> rave is very good value, especially if you buy the beans in 1kg bags
> 
> what flavours do you look for in espresso? rave signature and rave fudge are fantastic in milk


Hi Fevmeister

Are rave and hasbean posters on here? If so thank you I'll look for them and will def buy from them next.

Re what flavours I look for. I have to be really honest and say that I'd struggle to answer that, I'm really so uneducated on coffee that all I can really say at the moment is that I either like a coffee or I dont, hopefully this will be a big area of improvement for me.

thanks

A


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> Hello and welcome from another Cherub owner in Glasgow! Whereabouts in Glasgow are you? I'm in Sandyhills in the East End.


Goodness me. I practically grew up there (Mount Vernon) but have lived in Tollcross/Shettleston/Sandyhills and my gran still lives in Sandyhills. I'm just along the road now in Broomhouse and I'd def love to meet up some time.

What a small world!

I'll PM you my phone number as soon as the forum allows it.


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks MB

Alto ??? Excuse my ignorance.

TBH, I'm going through a lot as I'm drinking it, I probably should be binning a lot of it but with some milk in it, it's drinkable.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Contact Artisan Roast in Edinburgh - they may have an outlet in the Glasgow area.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

almad77b said:


> Thanks MB
> 
> Alto ??? Excuse my ignorance.
> 
> TBH, I'm going through a lot as I'm drinking it, I probably should be binning a lot of it but with some milk in it, it's drinkable.


Alot sorry ......


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Hahaha Mrb, thank you and I genuinely wasn't being 'wide' as they say here in Glasgow, I thought alto was some fancy Italian term I hadn't yet heard.

genuine thanks to everyone who has posted thus far.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi from another Glaswegian! You've definitely found yourself on the upgrade path at the early stages as most do when they read into what type of kit you need to get decent results!

I run a barista training business in Glasgow and Edinburgh. Got a few evening classes covering espresso & milk prep arranged in Edinburgh and also run courses on a 1 to 1 basis at our premises and in your own home on your own equipment. If you're interested in some training drop me an email and I'll send you some information.

There's a monthly event called the Glasgow Coffee Jam that happens in a different venue each month (or each second month at the minute!) Something like that would be good to get a feel for what's going on in Glasgow and learn about coffee too.

If you need any help or advice just give us a shout

Michael


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing wrong with CC&T, though there are a few other outlets to try as well. As Michael says, would be good to go to a Jam meeting (think they have a FB page).


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Michael, the guys in C,C&T mentioned you but I'm not sure I could afford the one to one training, although I'd love it. I'll drop you a mail and see what we can do.

Radish, can you recommend anywhere I can try for a good espresso, either out your way or in Glasgow.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Artisan Roast on Gibson St

Avenue G on Byres Road

Riverhill Cafe on Gordon St

Papercup Coffee on Gt Western Road


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure I would recommend Hamilton, but other than CC&T, try the following:

Papercup - Grt Western Rd

Artisan Roast - Gibson St

All That Is Solid - Merchant City

Laboratorio Espresso - West Nile St

Avenue G - Byres Rd

Siempre Bike Cafe - Dumbarton Rd

Riverhill Cafe - Gordon St


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks guys, I'll check them all out.

I've previously been in Riverhill Cafe and Siempre but drank milk based drinks. I'll return for an espresso.

This may seem like a silly question but can I pretty much be guaranteed a good espresso at these places? I certainly don't want to shoot it down but I had an espresso in C, C & T and it was far from what I expected, it wasn't bad as such but it was almost lemony in taste and not very warm either. BTW, I adore their latte's but this is my problem I actually don't know what a 'good' espresso should taste like, which is why I'm struggling at home slightly, but I'll save that drama for another thread in technique/how to.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Espresso should be hot but not boiling - can usually sip it straight away. If it was pulled into a cold cup it would drag the temp down quickly though. When you say the one you had was lemony do you mean sour or actually citrussy?

I've had a few espressos in Riverhill and Papercup and they've been really good.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

almad77b said:


> thanks guys, I'll check them all out.
> 
> I've previously been in Riverhill Cafe and Siempre but drank milk based drinks. I'll return for an espresso.
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but can I pretty much be guaranteed a good espresso at these places? I certainly don't want to shoot it down but I had an espresso in C, C & T and it was far from what I expected, it wasn't bad as such but it was almost lemony in taste and not very warm either. BTW, I adore their latte's but this is my problem I actually don't know what a 'good' espresso should taste like, which is why I'm struggling at home slightly, but I'll save that drama for another thread in technique/how to.


I will vouch for riverhill had a lovely flat white in there last week


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldn't say you are guaranteed good coffee anywhere! I would try Papercup first as they have a few different blends and I'm sure would be happy to have a chat.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

like the others have said you cant be guaranteed perfect every time but by going to a recommended coffee shop you should get close to it.Take your experience in CC&T ,Ive never had a bad coffee from them but Papercup have yet to serve me a really nice one.Just keep trying until you find what you like and as Radish says dont be afraid to talk to the Barista.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Haha - I had my first and best ever filter in Papercup. A Yigarcheffe that smacked me about the face with blueberries. Still chasing that first high.


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi All.

I was in Papercup at lunchtime today and had an espresso and bought some beans, whilst I await my consignment from Rave.

I have to say I really enjoyed the drink. The first thing I noticed was the temperature, not boiling as someone says but drinakbly hot, this is a major difference compared to home as my espresso is nowhere near as hot as this.

In terms of taste, I actually felt as though I wanted more, which is funny for me as I usually want sugar in everything. That same fruity/citrusy taste was there that I tasted in CC&T and it was very very smooth and dare I use the word 'complex'. At the moment, all I can say is that my espresso is way off this so I'm going to spend tonight (if the kids allow it) attempting to re-create it using the same beans.

thanks guys.

A


----------

